
Lessons from Italy’s Response to Coronavirus - alphadelphi
https://hbr.org/2020/03/lessons-from-italys-response-to-coronavirus
======
Gravityloss
I'm reminded of the description of the situation at Nokia when it was going
down. In meetings, managers talked at length about problems that had actually
been solved weeks ago already.

Has someone measured this lag somehow?

